# Oak Park Discount



## alittlebit (Aug 19, 2008)

does Oak Park give us members a discount....and if so how would I get the code...thank you very much


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

alittlebit said:


> does Oak Park give us members a discount....and if so how would I get the code...thank you very much


At the top where the CD's are for sale their is a discount. Other than that if you go to their web site their are things that are on sale. That is where the discount come's in. here is the web page Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue


----------



## alittlebit (Aug 19, 2008)

thank you for your quick reply and help....


----------

